# Nikon F100 defective rewind fork a big deal?



## staphkills (Jul 11, 2010)

How much of a impact is the defective rewind fork in the Nikon F100?  Will it screw up the whole camera if it breaks or is it just a small irritating problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Early (Jul 13, 2010)

If one breaks, which in itself is unusual, it would put more stress on the other one.


----------

